# Do OTC thyroid supplements work



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Went back to the Doctor last Monday. TSH was 2.3, she told me to just continue my dose of 60mg Armour. I have a 1.4 cm nodule she wants to biopsy...although the ultrasound tech said my thyroid was just kinda bumpy all over. Still really tired, still foggy and still sleeping ALOT. My Vit D was 46, she said it was good but I started my supplement again cause the range was 30-100...also just started B-12 and Selenium again...I called her to see if she would be willing to keep pushing my TSH, she said she wanted me between 1 and 2 but 2.3 was acceptable??? I was considering an OTC thyroid supplement...any advice?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> Went back to the Doctor last Monday. TSH was 2.3, she told me to just continue my dose of 60mg Armour. I have a 1.4 cm nodule she wants to biopsy...although the ultrasound tech said my thyroid was just kinda bumpy all over. Still really tired, still foggy and still sleeping ALOT. My Vit D was 46, she said it was good but I started my supplement again cause the range was 30-100...also just started B-12 and Selenium again...I called her to see if she would be willing to keep pushing my TSH, she said she wanted me between 1 and 2 but 2.3 was acceptable??? I was considering an OTC thyroid supplement...any advice?


I am not sure that would be a good idea; especially in conjunction w/your Armour.

Has your doctor run your FREE T3 and FREE T4 lab tests?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

When is your FNA (fine needle aspiration) scheduled? Maybe she did not want to raise your Armour until this is completed for whatever reason. Do you think?

Maybe others will have more helpful comments.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

She ran Free T4, it was 0.9 I think. I do not think she is all about the Free T3 test. When she put me on armour i was on 88mcg of synthroid and she put me on 45mg of Armour. My TSH jumped from 2.8 to 4 something...then she upped to 60mg now i am 2.3...my FNA is not scheduled yet...I am very nervous about it, I do not handle procedures well, but she told me there was no hurry so i assume she hadn't planned to up my meds after. It seems like whatever doctor I see, me telling them I still have symptoms does not seem to matter...


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

My doctor just called me back and told me she wouldn't mind putting me on 75mg of Armour to push my TSH down a little more. Hopefully this will help!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> TSH was 2.3, she told me to just continue my dose of 60mg Armour. I have a 1.4 cm nodule she wants to biopsy...although the ultrasound tech said my thyroid was just kinda bumpy all over.


A lot of techs will say that for a "multinodular goiter" which is pretty characteristic of thyroid disease. Your main nodule is not terribly huge--it is large enough for a FNA--keep in mind, it is difficult to biopsy very small nodules. About 95% of all thyroid nodules a benign, so the odds a very much in your favor.



> I do not think she is all about the Free T3 test.


She really does need to monitor the free T3 if you are on Armour. The other numbers will be coming in lower than normal on this medication--this is typical for medications that contain T3. She needs to measure the T3.

My doctor just called me back and told me she wouldn't mind putting me on 75mg of Armour to push my TSH down a little more. Hopefully this will help!



> I was considering an OTC thyroid supplement...any advice?


Almost all of these products contain iodine in some form. Iodine is not particularly helpful unless you have been tested and are in fact deficient.

Has your iron/ferritin been tested? Symptoms of low iron mimic hypothyroidism. Like vitamin D and other deficiencies, it is not uncommon for these to be co-morbid with thyroid disease. Correcting these will help you to feel bettter.



> My doctor just called me back and told me she wouldn't mind putting me on 75mg of Armour to push my TSH down a little more. Hopefully this will help!


It's always a good idea to increase a medication like Armour slowly. Hopefully you are going back for new labs in 6 to 8 weeks!


----------

